

Show HN:Music Stream - stream music between iOS devices - funnyGuy77

I've always wanted the ability to stream music from one of my iOS devices to another.  I just created an app that lets you accomplish that.  The app went live on the App Store yesterday. Please let me know what you think.  I've included 10 promo codes for people to check it out.<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/music-stream/id542197031?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>Promo Codes:
LPK4JLJ3NAAH
X3M9XR4PTJTY
9YW6AKJYYWXA
63AXFHR76Y49
MMKMM99AXTAY
37MYAHFWK4EN
F97F9FMK6LXY
KJENJ9RYPHRE
MHYKRM63P4XM
RWHHTNEAFE69
======
kyle_martin1
Downloading now. I'll update my comment with initials thoughts and
likes/dislikes.

